# What ever happened to Doris Jones??



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

What ever happened to Doris Jones? She used to be on top of the indoor game a few years ago and we have not seen or heard her name mentioned for quite a while now. Did she quit shooting or retire from competition? Ken


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

i might be wrong but i heard she was coaching kids at heartland archery here in winnipeg


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

She took a year off to finish school. Now, she is back into it, but not as hardcore as before. She can be seen at heartland archery on most days.


----------

